
The SHR-DLU AI Natural Language Processing System (1970) - chupa-chups
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHRDLU
======
chupa-chups
Person: Pick up a big red block.

Computer: OK.

Person: Grasp the pyramid.

Computer: I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHICH PYRAMID YOU MEAN.

Person (changing their mind): Find a block which is taller than the one you
are holding and put it into the box.

Computer: BY "IT", I ASSUME YOU MEAN THE BLOCK WHICH IS TALLER THAN THE ONE I
AM HOLDING.

Computer: OK.

Person: What does the box contain?

Computer: THE BLUE PYRAMID AND THE BLUE BLOCK.

Person: What is the pyramid supported by?

Computer: THE BOX.

Person: How many blocks are not in the box?

Computer: FOUR OF THEM.

Person: Is at least one of them narrower than the one which i told you to pick
up?

Computer: YES, THE RED CUBE.

Person: Is it supported?

Computer: YES, BY THE TABLE.

Person: Can the table pick up blocks?

Computer: NO.

Person: Can a pyramid be supported by a block?

Computer: YES.

Person: Can a pyramid support a pyramid?

Computer: I DON'T KNOW.

Person: Stack up two pyramids.

Computer: I CAN'T.

Person: Will you please stack up both of the red blocks and either a green
cube or a pyramid?

Computer: OK.

Person: Which cube is sitting on the table?

Computer: THE LARGE GREEN ONE WHICH SUPPORTS THE RED PYRAMID.

Person: Is there a large block behind a pyramid?

Computer: YES, THREE OF THEM: A LARGE RED ONE, A LARGE GREEN CUBE, AND THE
BLUE ONE.

(continued, see linked article)

